# Carpet covering that won't break the bank.



## KG4ICN (Jan 3, 2015)

After the first 20 rides, I was already seeing that the black felt like carpet in the backseat of my new car is getting wear and really dirty. Two days I was driving, there was rain and mud even with the rubber floor mats. There is also no mat over the center seat floor area. I looked online and many floor mats don't cover the sides of carpet by the door. They are also really expensive.

I bought 5 feet of this for $2.71 a linier foot at Lowes. Doesn't look bad and was fairly easy to work with.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_115764-8487...t=floor+runner&page=1&facetInfo=In Store#noop

I attached some pics. I wasn't quite done installing and one pic is from in the process, but I think this will work. I also have not cleaned the mats after installing yet.


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

I've got fur, tan seats and fur, tan flouring everywhere!!!! U look like u have Seats that are vinyl. I'm pretty good at carpet cleaning but I'm beginning to think I have cheap carpeting. The tan doesn't help at all. Every time I go out and do bar runs I find out I get screwed. Suggestions? Don't think I can do a machine. To plug it in would require me to use a 100 foot extension cord!!!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a hump in the middle and people put their feet on it all the time.

I use a brush with medium coarse bristles and a vacuum cleaner to remove any lose dirt. After 6 month, it still looks new.


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

I use plastic that sticks to the floor, the type car dealers use. Keeps the car clean and easy to change out


----------

